# Problem found



## Guest (Jan 1, 2011)

New issue found. The throttle is apparently not the problem after all. I took out 4 batteries and put it to 96 volts and the system is running perfectly. I get good power for 96 volts and no cutting out. That means that maybe the controller is not what it is claimed to be. So at this point I will contact Kelly and give them my SN number to see if in fact this is a 144 volt 850 amp controller. If it is then the controller is not liking 144 volts. I have my High voltage cut back at 180 some odd volts. If it is a lower voltage controller then I will need to set up according to that. Not sure why it keeps cutting out at the 144 volt setup. I will be putting in two more batteries and check again at 120 volts. The drive in the rain today was quite invigorating and wet. What the heck, I need to test so I will do so rain or shine. 

More to come later.

Pete


----------



## ElectriCar (Jun 15, 2008)

Oh no, another Kelly issue. Well that's why they are not a player in EV's anymore. Sorry Pete.


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2011)

We shall see. Could be something else but at this point I doubt it. Bummer. It is a KDHB. So not an old model. Double Bummer. Going to do a couple more things before conceding. Don't jump on being a Kelly problem with only a few things spoken about what I have been doing. It always amazes me how fast folks jump on shit before the full facts are presented. I am a beta tester for Kelly so I will have no trouble posting problems as and if I find them. I also let Kelly know of known problems. 

So before you jump on Kelly let me do some further testing. Could be a funky setting or some stupid issue that is not seen yet on the wire up job. 

Pete


----------



## ElectriCar (Jun 15, 2008)

Oh I'm not jumping on anyone but you know as do anyone on here for 3 years like I have KNOWS they by far have had more problems than others I can think of. I didn't even think they were selling controllers anymore.


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2011)

PS. I did not wire up this car. I am going through it to see what is up. The motor is great. I may just dismantle this vehicle and sell it for parts. Heck the motor is near new. Warp Impulse 9" motor is sweet. I like it. Back to the controller issue. 

Pete


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2011)

There web site is still up. Well I will email them and see.


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2011)

Good news, 120 is working just fine too. Thinking a program setting mostly at this point.


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2011)

Smoked three wires in the controller harness. Working on repairing that. Bummer. One connection was loose. Found the hard way. Bummer. 

Pete


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2011)

Controller power in not working. Going to open it up to see if its just the wires melted. Putting 12 volts only to the controller results in a short and a tiny spark. So I am thinking that the internal wires from the harness connection may be toasted too. No smoke ever came from the controller but does not mean its not in need of repair. I will keep you informed as to my findings. 

Pete 

This controller is out of warranty so I have no qualms about opening it up.


----------



## PhantomPholly (Aug 20, 2008)

It's best never to let the smoke out - they aren't selling smoke replacement kits any more...


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2011)

Awwwwww, bummer. I was going to go out and get one just in case.


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2011)

> they aren't selling smoke replacement kits any more...


Sure they are! I found a smoke replacement kit that will work just fine.


----------



## ElectriCar (Jun 15, 2008)

Aw Pete, I though you were loyal to Kelly. I'm considering one of those things myself on the next conversion, whenever that is but I'm really turned off with the water cooling. I brag all the time about not having any hoses to leak.


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

You don't have to use water cooling if you don't need high continuous rating. Not sure what the limit is, you'd have to check.


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2011)

> thought you were loyal to Kelly


Heck, not that loyal. I have done some beta testing but have been using a Beta Synkromotive for over 2 years now. Thing runs perfect. Still waiting for the new upgrade version as our Beta replacements. Hopefully early this year. I pushed it to the hilt and even in extreme hot weather and it never ever ever got hot. I still like that controller but I am leaning towards a nice Soliton1. I have the money to get one now. 

Pete


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2011)

Dang, when I moved a couple things and put it all back together I toasted the controller input 12volt power and I am afraid I did smoke the controller. Damn. Damn Damn. My fault. Most likely the input power section but since the whole damn thing is coated inside I have no idea how to fix it. Maybe if Kelly is still around they will fix it for me even with no warranty. They have done this before. It is my fault and not the fault of the Kelly. I crossed the polarity and I am guessing that the controller has no protection against reversing the polarity from stupid moves like mine. Would be a good thing to implement. 

Pete


----------



## ElectriCar (Jun 15, 2008)

TIP. When you "smoke" something and get that black soot looking stuff everywhere, it's a problem waiting to happen if you try and put humpty dumpty back together again. That stuff is conductive at higher voltages. It will appear fine then POOF, it allows a sudden and often violent arc.


----------



## toddshotrods (Feb 10, 2009)

gottdi said:


> ...Maybe if Kelly is still around...


Was that sarcasm, or are they really possibly gone?


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2011)

Got my email into Victor, Fany, and Steven. We shall see. I see no reason for them to be gone at this time. 

Pete 

Nope, not sarcasm.


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2011)

Victor just answered and said to send my request to Fany. He is the one dealing with the KDH line right now. 

So they are still in business and that squishes the rumor. 

Pete


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2011)

Photos of the damage. Might be repairable maybe not. Not by me for sure.

Smoked one pin off the connector. See the brown stain on the side of the case. That is the smoke residue. Damn shit sticks and stinks. 

Pete 

These are the best for now.


----------

